# has anyone seen this fish



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Scapularis Piranha (Serrasalmus Scapularis)

Rarely seen for sale in the hobby. 
If you seen him or own one can you show us a photo and give some info?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

it is an unused name now. it has been replace with p. striolatus

http://www.opefe.com/striolatus.html

i'll post pics of mine later if you want to see, i'm at work now


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

rhomkeeper said:


> it is an unused name now. it has been replace with p. striolatus
> 
> http://www.opefe.com/striolatus.html
> 
> i'll post pics of mine later if you want to see, i'm at work now


yes I do


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

moonie said:


> it is an unused name now. it has been replace with p. striolatus
> 
> http://www.opefe.com/striolatus.html
> 
> i'll post pics of mine later if you want to see, i'm at work now


yes I do
[/quote]
check later i work till 9:00 tonight


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

here ya go moonie. first 2 pics are 8" adult. #3&4 are a 4" sub-adult. sorry they aren't the greatest pics but the small one died and they are the only 2 pics i ever got of it


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

you got two ? that top one looks vary nice where can I get one?
tank for the photos I never seen this fish exapt on your collection
but I did not know what he was like some of the other fish in your
amazing collection.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

moonie said:


> you got two ? that top one looks vary nice where can I get one?
> tank for the photos I never seen this fish exapt on your collection
> but I did not know what he was like some of the other fish in your
> amazing collection.


i only have one now. the small one died right after i moved. you can try any of the sponsors, i know i got the small one from aquascape, and the big one came from shark aquarium. tried to get another small one from aquascape but pedro says its the wrong time of the year for them, to try in the spring.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats a sweet fish as an adult RK.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Thats a sweet fish as an adult RK.


thanks doc. thats the crazy bastard that messed up its eye, but all better now, just moved him into your rhoms old home


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

That first pic looks a bit like my Serrulatus.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

THere is a 4-5" p. striolatus for sale at a local fish store hear me, they are asking 120$, and he is mislabled


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

Mines about 3-4".I think its from Brazil region because of it being the red variation.



















There the latest ones.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

^ How big is the one in the second pic?


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

Same fish as the first pic lol its around 3-4" mark.


----------

